# The Coach House Hotel



## tumble112 (Oct 7, 2014)

After several fails, I set off today with the intention of exploring a derelict school (turns out it was poor, even by ny standards), I passed this place on the way. It has lain empty for a few years and I thought what the heck, I may as well have a look and I'm glad I did (maybe) The externals aren't great as the hotel sits beside a busy main road and locals use the outside for parking and I was trying my best to leave their cars out of shot. Also there is a well used bus stop outside, so it wasn't the easiest. (sorry folks) 
More here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157648445319186/



061 by tumble112, on Flickr


058 by tumble112, on Flickr


009 by tumble112, on Flickr


012 by tumble112, on Flickr



010 by tumble112, on Flickr


014 by tumble112, on Flickr


011 by tumble112, on Flickr


006 by tumble112, on Flickr


034 by tumble112, on Flickr


033 by tumble112, on Flickr


019 by tumble112, on Flickr


023 by tumble112, on Flickr


022 by tumble112, on Flickr


024 by tumble112, on Flickr


021 by tumble112, on Flickr

Message left by a previous disgruntled explorer?


027 by tumble112, on Flickr



029 by tumble112, on Flickr


031 by tumble112, on Flickr


041 by tumble112, on Flickr


047 by tumble112, on Flickr


049 by tumble112, on Flickr


040 by tumble112, on Flickr

Who remembers Transvision Vamp? Or at least Wendy James? 



054 by tumble112, on Flickr



055 by tumble112, on Flickr


038 by tumble112, on Flickr


001 by tumble112, on Flickr



056 by tumble112, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 7, 2014)

alot to photograph tumble, certainly worth a look around for sure, shame cd machine was ruined, you could of had a dance


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 7, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> alot to photograph tumble, certainly worth a look around for sure, shame cd machine was ruined, you could of had a dance



Lol yes that would have made a change, bit risky with all the holes in the floor


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice little find there  and some great photos


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 7, 2014)

Lovely job..looks a lot there mate..


----------



## chazman (Oct 8, 2014)

nice pics,i love old pubs. some of the rooms look like a hand grenade has gone off (looks like my bedroom)


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 8, 2014)

Well wrecked but you've got some great shots.


----------



## Badger (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow,Transvision Vamp on cassette!


----------



## krela (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh baby I don't care.


----------

